# New Ghillie suit!



## youngdon

On the eleventh of June All Predator Calls is going to start a sale on their new 3/4 length ghillie suit, the sale will last until Fathers day. Their ghillies seem to be pretty well made from what I have heard from others. I do not know the sale or regular price.

allpredatorcalls.com


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Talked to them today and they have not recieved them from China. They are not sure what the cost will be or when they will arrive. the answer is not not yet youngdon !!! lol


----------



## youngdon

Thanks, BigD I was wondering.


----------



## hassell

What are Ghillie suits worth in the U.S. or are they just not manufactured there?


----------



## youngdon

I honestly do not know where others are manufactured, the one APC is introducing is made overseas though ( I don't know where, it may be listed on their website) They have some others that they stock that are full suits with a jacket, panta, hood, rifle wrap, and storage bag. The new one is a 3/4 length coat style with hood and rifle wrap and storage bag.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> I honestly do not know where others are manufactured, the one APC is introducing is made overseas though ( I don't know where, it may be listed on their website) They have some others that they stock that are full suits with a jacket, panta, hood, rifle wrap, and storage bag. The new one is a 3/4 length coat style with hood and rifle wrap and storage bag.


 Bigdrowdy1 said they were coming from China, US or Canadian made for me, hard to find anything anymore not from there, 10 years ago I went through probably 300 day packs for hunting before I found one made in the USA, that was in Spokane Washington, at the border the agent didn't believe it either, had to bring it in for inspection, other wise I would have to pay duty and taxes.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

China is what the sales man told me. now remember this is the same group that said I would have my Firestorm by the first or second week of June. As of today not yet!!! Batteries may need recharging by the time it gets here.


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> China is what the sales man told me. now remember this is the same group that said I would have my Firestorm by the first or second week of June. As of today not yet!!! Batteries may need recharging by the time it gets here.


 Well at least you'll know how that part of it works??


----------



## ReidRH

guys you can buy a kit at GhillieSuits.com and build your own, thats what i did. cost me aroung a hundred dollars for all the materials.


----------



## hassell

Thanks ReidRH, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Centex

Sportsmansguide.com has the full 5 piece suit in brown or green tones in several sizes for $72 + shipping if you belong to Gary's buying club. They also sell some of the material to construct your own suit.

Centex


----------



## youngdon

The "sapper suit" as they call it has an extra long coat, head cover, gun wrap,and storage bag for $49.95 *This is the introductory price only. I heard that it would only be good until fathers day. *I do not know if ths is true. Go to allpredatorcalls.com


----------



## youngdon

They also have a full blown ghillie suit with pants on their site also. Thaes are very well made from what I hear from a friend who bought a full suit last year. He would like the sapper suit because the legs on his get full of burrs and such.


----------



## knapper

I made one following directions on a video out of an old BDU suit and netting which has pads on the knees, elbows and chest. I found the cloth and jute to make the camo pattern by tying it on to the net. Looks pretty good and is hot.


----------



## youngdon

If it's hot there I can't imagine how it would feel here. Even in winter (?) it usually warms to the 50's.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Firestorm is in the mail. The ghillies are tied up in customs not expecting delivery till next week. sale is through June @49.95 intro price, regular will be 79.95 plus 9.95 shipping.


----------



## youngdon

Bigd, I hope your batteries are fully charged by now.lol
Thanks for the info on the ghillie.


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Firestorm is in the mail. The ghillies are tied up in customs not expecting delivery till next week. sale is through June @49.95 intro price, regular will be 79.95 plus 9.95 shipping.


 It may be in the Mail, BUT I wonder where they really sending it?? HA!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

It is set for delivery 0n the 22nd unfortunitly I am leaving for Okla for the weekend and was hoping to have it to play with. ole well guess I will have to go back sooner.LOL Battery status fully charged Mojo about worn out testing battery life. Well let you know when all is go. To All the Fathers have a good weekend.


----------



## youngdon

I hope it's to me!! lol


----------



## youngdon

Thanks Bigd, I hope you have a great weekend also!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thanks youngdon. 4 generations together this weekend really looking forward to it.


----------



## youngdon

Wow!! 4 generations ! I know you will have a great time, enjoy your family!!


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thanks youngdon. 4 generations together this weekend really looking forward to it.


Have a great weekend, will enjoy your caller if it comes here!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Thought it might be headed yalls way ( the caller) finally arrived yesterday I been playing withit since.Had a wonderfull weekend .took out 1 badger by the chicken pin with shotgun. Got some young squirrels and relaxed. Great Time Hope yall all had the same.


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Thought it might be headed yalls way ( the caller) finally arrived yesterday I been playing withit since.Had a wonderfull weekend .took out 1 badger by the chicken pin with shotgun. Got some young squirrels and relaxed. Great Time Hope yall all had the same.


Glad your new toy arrived safe and sound, any pic's of the badger?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

They are on moms camera besides hadnt figure that part out on posting. Did put in freezer for skinning later. Thing stunk wurst than a pole cat. (shunk to northerners)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Got one of the Sapper suits they (APC) have on sale. Got the desert grass land camo. Breaths quite well was not near as hot as it looked. Comes with oversized jacket past my knees, head piece, gun wrap and carry bag. Weighs 5 1/2 pounds and got plenty string attached (guess thats what you would call it) Worked great on grandson though should have my butt kicked. ( thought I was Monster). Now have to hide it he wants to wear and scare everyone else. He did get his Great Grandmother though!! (Chip off the old block) going to be my next hunting buddy can done tell. Would have tested with Firestorm but everything is too green and it is HOT outside.


----------



## hassell

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Got one of the Sapper suits they (APC) have on sale. Got the desert grass land camo. Breaths quite well was not near as hot as it looked. Comes with oversized jacket past my knees, head piece, gun wrap and carry bag. Weighs 5 1/2 pounds and got plenty string attached (guess thats what you would call it) Worked great on grandson though should have my butt kicked. ( thought I was Monster). Now have to hide it he wants to wear and scare everyone else. He did get his Great Grandmother though!! (Chip off the old block) going to be my next hunting buddy can done tell. Would have tested with Firestorm but everything is too green and it is HOT outside.


 Grandson gets that suit on I think he pretty well wins the prize for the most wins playing hide and seek!!!


----------



## John 25-06

I'v got the mag that there in and thay r listed for $69.99


----------



## youngdon

Try www.allpredatorcalls.com , I hear they loose a lot of the strings, but are still a good suit for the money.


----------



## El Gato Loco

AP over @ AllPredatorCalls.com sent us 2 of these suits to give away on the site. I'll have to come up with something creative....


----------



## youngdon

I'll be looking forward to that contest.


----------



## ReidRH

Sounds Great!! I need a New One!! LOL


----------



## ReidRH

Maybe a New Member Drive where the New Member puts the Person that introduced them to the site on their first post!


----------



## knapper

I made mine a some years ago and have not used it yet, I don't, at least not yet called in the time of year for what it is. I do have over whites I use most of the time. I have snow pants that are white and glow like a Chrstmas tree in UV light I need to put some UV blocker on them before I use them this year. My ghillie suit was made following instructions in a book. You can get kits and do the labor yourself and they are not too expensive.


----------



## hassell

Chris Miller said:


> AP over @ AllPredatorCalls.com sent us 2 of these suits to give away on the site. I'll have to come up with something creative....


 Make sure you get one that can used as a truck cover, that way no know one knows where you parked it!!


----------



## RoughNeck

I have seen them at Gander MTN for around 100-300 just depends on what you get and where your gonna be using them I guess, Never had one but would like to try it out just to see if it works or not


----------

